

Inside an Official GameBoy Dev Cartridge - danso
http://hentenaar.com/gb-dev-cart

======
coldpie
Man, I wish I understood ICs. I should've taken a few EE courses in college.

~~~
castratikron
A good reference are the Microchip ANs (Application Notes). They'll tell you
all you need to know about a specific IC or technology. They even have an AN
about electric motors.

------
tsomctl
So how did Nintendo intend you to program this? I believe their official sdk
ran on DOS, so was there a ISA card that let you program this?

~~~
interwho
From the site of the company that makes most of Nintendo's dev equipment,
there was a gang writer that the cartridge plugged into.

[https://intsys.co.jp/english/tools/index.html](https://intsys.co.jp/english/tools/index.html)

------
PebblesHD
Those are some of the most visually appealing circuit diagrams I've seen in a
long time.

